# People who say 'yes' when they mean 'really?'



## droopsnoot

You know, when you tell them something that you know for a fact they do not know, but instead of saying "really, I didn't know that" they just say "Yes", implying to all and sundry that their knowledge is superior to yours even when it isn't.


----------



## garvin

Yes ............... sorry couldn't resist!


----------



## r1

Great flame.


----------



## Dotti

Theos ... really I didnt know that!


----------



## coupe-sport

works for me


----------



## jampott

Really?


----------



## pgm

yeah yeah, I know I know!


----------



## kmpowell

> Really?


Yes


----------



## jampott

> Yes


really?


----------



## kmpowell

> really?


Yes


----------



## jampott

> Yes


Yes


----------



## kmpowell

> Yes


Really?


----------



## jampott

> Really?


Yes


----------



## kmpowell

> Yes


Yes


----------



## jampott

> Yes


Really?


----------



## kmpowell

> Really?


Yes


----------



## jampott

> Yes


Yes


----------



## kmpowell

> Yes


Really?


----------



## jampott

> Really?


Yes


----------



## kmpowell

> Yes


Yes


----------



## jampott

> Yes


Really?


----------



## kmpowell

> Really?


No


----------



## jampott

> No


Yes


----------



## kmpowell

> Yes


Really?


----------



## jampott

> Really?


Wheelie


----------



## kmpowell

> Wheelie


Chorlton & the .....


----------



## jampott

> Chorlton & the .....


Really?


----------



## kmpowell

> Really?


Yes


----------



## jampott

> Yes


Mess


----------



## Antwerpman

obviously!! ;D


----------



## kmpowell

> obviously!! Â Â ;D


Really?


----------



## jampott

Yes


----------



## Lisa.

yeah right


----------



## jampott

butt out, you.. this is mine and Kev's thread!!


----------



## kmpowell

> butt out, you.. this is mine and Kev's thread!!


Really?


----------



## jampott

> Really?


Really...

PS Didn't mean it really. Quite honestly, anyone who has bothered to read 4 pages of this utter shite deserves the chance to post at the end of it....


----------



## saint

> You know, when you tell them something that you know for a fact they do not know, but instead of saying "really, I didn't know that" they just say "Yes", implying to all and sundry that their knowledge is superior to yours even when it isn't.


I feel sorry for you...........how does it feel to be in such a lowly position as your own?


----------



## jampott

> I feel sorry for you...........how does it feel to be in such a lowly position as your own? Â


Yes


----------



## kmpowell

> Really...
> 
> PS Didn't mean it really. Quite honestly, anyone who has bothered to read 4 pages of this utter shite deserves the chance to post at the end of it....


Yes


----------



## vagman

Maybe


----------



## kmpowell

> Maybe


Really?


----------



## jampott

YES


----------



## kmpowell

> YES


Really?


----------



## vagman

> Really?


Maybe


----------



## PaulS

No, surely not? :


----------



## kmpowell

> No, surely not? Â :


Yes


----------



## vagman

> Yes


What?


----------



## kmpowell

> What?


Yes


----------



## PaulS

> yes


Honestly ?


----------



## kmpowell

> Honestly ?


Yes


----------



## vagman

> Yes


What?


----------



## PaulS

> What?


 : _yes_


----------



## kmpowell

> : _yes_


Really?


----------



## vagman

> Really?


What?


----------



## kmpowell

> What?


Yes


----------



## PaulS

> Really?


*YES!!*


----------



## kmpowell

> *YES!!*


Really?


----------



## vagman

> *YES!!*


What?


----------



## PaulS

> What?





> People who say 'yes' when they mean 'really?'


----------



## kmpowell

Yes


----------



## vagman

Really


----------



## kmpowell




----------



## vagman

Really


----------



## PaulS




----------



## vagman

Really


----------



## kmpowell

> Really


Yes


----------



## PaulS




----------



## vagman

> Yes


Really


----------



## moley

FFS


----------



## PaulS

> FFS


  Realy


----------



## kmpowell

> Realy Â


Yeeasadasdpfs


----------



## vagman

> Realy Â


Yes


----------



## kmpowell

> Yes


http://www.really?.com


----------



## vagman

> http://www.really?.com


http://www.yes.co.uk


----------



## kmpowell

> http://www.yes.co.uk


Really?


----------



## moley

> Really?


Yes ... FFS ... Really


----------



## kmpowell

> Yes ... FFS ... Really


Ok, night then.


----------



## PaulS

> Yes ... FFS ... Really


_".......whatever"_


----------



## vagman

> Ok, night then.


Really


----------



## moley

> _".......whatever"_


Really ... oh FFS


----------



## vagman

> Really ... oh FFS


Yes


----------



## moley

Avus ... Nice ... Really ... YES YES YES


----------



## vlastan

...and are we all in agreement now?


----------



## Guy

*SAD*


----------



## vagman

> *SAD*


Really


----------



## jampott

> Really


Yes


----------



## vagman

jampott said:


> Yes


Really


----------



## ScoobyTT

Really? A zombie thread resurrected after 7 *years*? Yes. FFS. :lol:


----------



## jampott

ScoobyTT said:


> Really? A zombie thread resurrected after 7 *years*? Yes. FFS. :lol:


Yes.


----------



## vagman

jampott said:


> Yes.


Really.


----------



## roddy

Er,,,, NO,, !!!!!.. :?


----------



## kmpowell

vagman said:


> Really.


Yes.


----------



## vagman

kmpowell said:


> Yes.


Really?


----------



## kmpowell

vagman said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
Click to expand...

Yes.


----------



## vagman

kmpowell said:


> Yes.


Really?


----------



## T3RBO

Not another silly thread that will only serve the purpose of boosting a members post count :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag

I hate people who do that.


----------



## kmpowell

wallsendmag said:


> I hate people who do that.


Really?


----------



## vagman

kmpowell said:


> Really?


Yes.


----------



## jampott

vagman said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Really.
Click to expand...

Yes.

Did we really do this a full 7 years ago?

Really?


----------



## kmpowell

jampott said:


> Did we really do this a full 7 years ago?


Yes.


----------



## jammyd

I did not do it 7 years ago...


----------



## kmpowell

jammyd said:


> I did not do it 7 years ago...


Really?


----------



## Wallsendmag

Yes


----------



## roddy

jammyd said:


> I did not do it 7 years ago...


.......nor i........... :lol:


----------



## vagman

wallsendmag said:


> Yes


Really.


----------



## Wallsendmag

vagman said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> Really.
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## jampott

wallsendmag said:


> Does anyone agree that I'm a bellend?


Yes.


----------



## Wallsendmag

You're only jealous of the wonderful Northern humor :wink:


----------



## kmpowell

wallsendmag said:


> You're only jealous of the wonderful Northern humor :wink:


Really?


----------



## jampott

kmpowell said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're only jealous of the wonderful Northern humor :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
Click to expand...

No.


----------



## kmpowell

jampott said:


> No.


Really?


----------



## vagman

kmpowell said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
Click to expand...

Yes.


----------



## vagman

kmpowell said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
Click to expand...

no!!


----------



## NaughTTy

vagman said:


> no!!


Why not?


----------



## davelincs

NaughTTy said:


> vagman said:
> 
> 
> 
> no!!
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?
Click to expand...

Not sure


----------



## vagman

davelincs said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vagman said:
> 
> 
> 
> no!!
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure
Click to expand...

Really!!


----------



## Charlie

Oh bugger this shit is back again :roll: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Gazzer

Charlie said:


> Oh bugger this shit is back again :roll: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Charlie


is it really?


----------



## vagman

gazzer1964 said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh bugger this shit is back again :roll: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Charlie
> 
> 
> 
> is it really?
Click to expand...

Yes!!


----------



## NaughTTy

vagman said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh bugger this shit is back again :roll: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Charlie
> 
> 
> 
> is it really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes!!
Click to expand...

Really?!!


----------



## vagman

Yes......really!!!


----------



## NaughTTy

Nooooooo :!: :roll:


----------



## A3DFU

YES!


----------



## Gazzer

A3DFU said:


> YES!


is that yes a really yes?


----------



## A3DFU

yes


----------



## Gazzer

A3DFU said:


> yes


wow a woman who says yes and actually means yes..............worth your weight lol


----------



## A3DFU

Yes


----------



## Gazzer

A3DFU said:


> Yes


E-mail addy
phone number
and ring size lol


----------



## A3DFU

gazzer1964 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> E-mail addy
> phone number
> and ring size lol
Click to expand...

Really? :roll:


----------



## Gazzer

A3DFU said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> E-mail addy
> phone number
> and ring size lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? :roll:
Click to expand...

pmsl................ok got me there!!!!


----------



## A3DFU

Yes :wink:


----------



## vagman

A3DFU said:


> Yes :wink:


Really!!


----------



## A3DFU

Yes


----------



## vagman

A3DFU said:


> Yes


Really??


----------



## corradoman

vagman said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really??
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## vagman

corradoman said:


> vagman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes
Click to expand...

what....really???


----------



## A3DFU

No. It's time to say "no"


----------



## brian1978




----------

